

Ask HN: What bank account syncing software is available for bootstrappers? - tesmar

I know that http://feefighters.com/ is available for getting a merchant account, but what about for setting up service like Wesabe or Mint where a user can sync their account with my service for deposits into their account?
======
DevX101
You can use Yodlee, although it is not cheap. I believe Wesable also
opensourced their code to get bank info from customers.

~~~
tesmar
I am trying to find out from their site how much they cost. Have you used them
in the past?

------
johnnytee
<http://outright.com/> is what I use. Just 9.95 per month

------
calebhicks
InDinero, LessAccounting are two that I have tried and loved.

